# The best Pling coach on Youtube banned for mentioning AAS!



## chicken_hawk (May 28, 2014)

So, recently I discovered a young guy on youtube who is by far the most knowledgeable person on Pling I have seen or heard. He tells his story of Pling and had one vid of his experience with AAS and how he decided to walk away after getting popped during a traffic stop. 

Anyway, youtube closed his account permanently so he just opened another one. I can't believe that Bostin Loyd could say all that crap and this kid with 80 subscribers gets banned. Makes me wonder if the Westside guys got pissed that he ripped on them and 5-3-1 albeit in a tactful manner?

Well, today he got his channel up and running again with a few vids, so if you could subcribe or check his channel out it would be cool.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ThePowerliftingToWin

Hawk


----------



## psych (May 30, 2014)

Not being a dick...are you being serious?


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 30, 2014)

psych said:


> Not being a dick...are you being serious?



Yes, I'm serious.

Hawk


----------



## psych (May 30, 2014)

When are you coming back up to Quads.......


----------



## xmen1234 (May 30, 2014)

Wow!  

If they are going to censor posts, then they should block accounts of all the trolls that post racial, sexist nonsense as well.


----------



## psych (May 30, 2014)

xmen1234 said:


> Wow!
> 
> If they are going to censor posts, then they should block accounts of all the trolls that post racial, sexist nonsense as well.



Yeah but that Boston Lyod kid is still on...wtf?

I'm not knocking the kid he just sounds like the typical USAPL lifter.  

YES i have the highest regards to those guys they ARE THE BEST...at the top top level but, 
they get on that high horse and deny allllllll the bullshit in their fed with the evil IPF. Crooked judging, black listing lifters, changing weight classes and rankings, strong arming the gear companies, lying about being a Olympic hopeful, playing favorites..REALLY FUCKING CLEARLY AT WORLD MEETS, black listing other lifters who train with banned lifters, and rule changes without the "committee" voting.

USAPL broke away first from USPF. I just get pissed when they bitch about all the feds and they started it.

Dude Hawk, when you come back to Quads half the guys will tell you horror stories about USAPL shit.  And they didn't even do anything wrong.

Fuck dude you're in the USPLA they split from the USPF a few years ago over some dumb shit.  

The kid has points but once anybody starts the IPF circle jerk i'm out.  YES the best are in the IPF, but the grass ain't greener.  Russia has been banned multiple times for drug failures, they won't let anyone do RAW UNITY MEET, when you do the IPF you are theirs and you can't compete AANNNYYY WHERE else. Not even the Cup of titans and get $$$$.

Pardon the anadrol rage


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 31, 2014)

psych said:


> Yeah but that Boston Lyod kid is still on...wtf?
> 
> I'm not knocking the kid he just sounds like the typical USAPL lifter.
> 
> ...



No, I actually agree with you whole heartidly about the IPF.  They are geigh in that they profess to be drug free and yet somehow produce some of the worlds strongest lifters...yeah right. And as you mentioned we know of only the guys who get popped like the Olympics....all the others just beat the test. So stupid and why I do the uspa...I am not going to be a liar or hypocrite. 

The kid has talent though.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 31, 2014)

psych said:


> When are you coming back up to Quads.......



Sometime after my meet June 14th. I have family vacation from July 5-12 so besides that I am gtg. Nate is down for anytime(single and lives with folks).

But I want to get up there and talk some more shop and maybe lift a weight or two.

Hawk


----------



## psych (May 31, 2014)

fuck yeah dude!!!

i'm glad we're friends


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 31, 2014)

F'ock yeah brother! And I forgot we need to eat some beef as well. I am going to try to bring up some real KC BBQ too!

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (May 31, 2014)

Hey you youngins save that banter for tipping a cold one by my fire pt. 
lol  Hey Ch and psych i'll be putting something good together for late july or aug.
Of course Ch you know you are always welcome here whenever you want to 
partaketh. Had some fairly serious crap to tend to . took me away from gym for a bit.  Talk soon.  I totally understand where psych is coming from. 
What do you call a penis shaped potato?  A dictator. No one likes to be told 
hey if you associate with ___ _  __ or __  I want nothing to do with you. 
Funny how some powers that be in the PL bbing or other iron disiplines feel they can tell people who they can or can't participate with or else. Fuck that... 
Hey CH hows the little crane that could doing? tell him hello....T


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 31, 2014)

Hey tb, glad to know your still kicking and that things have turned a corner. Are back to the gym now? How are the squats coming along hoss?

And you know I'm in for whatever and if it means giving psche some shit...make it x2 lol.

Lets make this happen...you only go around once so I want to make the best of it.

Hawk


----------



## Alinshop (May 31, 2014)

Speaking of Bostin Lyod, I recently saw him walking around a show with a Team 3 CC's shirt on. The back of shirt had a pic of a syringe on it with juice coming out, and yes, I am being serious.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 31, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Speaking of Bostin Lyod, I recently saw him walking around a show with a Team 3 CC's shirt. The back of shirt had a pic of a syringe on it with juice coming out, and yes, I am being serious.



Dumb ass is asking to get busted. How long I wonder?

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 31, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Dumb ass is asking to get busted. How long I wonder?
> 
> Hawk



And just think of all the people he'll end up rolling over on to save his own ass


----------



## Alinshop (May 31, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Dumb ass is asking to get busted. How long I wonder?
> 
> Hawk




There's no telling.



Phoe2006 said:


> And just think of all the people he'll end up rolling over on to save his own ass



:yeahthat:


----------

